# fehler beim item pickup (BLASCclient)



## Mildrior (27. Januar 2007)

Seit einiger zeit bekomme ich jedes mal wenn ich ein item loote solch eine fehlermeldung:


Date: 2007-01-27 07:14:27
ID: 52
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1036:
   attempt to concatenate local 'lootid' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036: AddLoot()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:958: GetLoot()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:389: OnEvent()
   [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:2:
      [string "BLASCFrame:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  Auctioneer, v3.9.0.1345
  BanzaiAlert, v1
  BeanCounter, v3.9.0.1337
  BLASCProfiler, v2.0.3
  BLASCrafter, v0.2.1
  diMapCoords, v1.06
  Enchantrix, v3.9.0.1331
  EnhTooltip, v3.9.0.1342
  Informant, v3.9.0.1331
  MobInfo2, v3.13
  Necrosis, v2.0
  Stubby, v1326
  Swatter, v3.9.0.1344


----------



## Roran (27. Januar 2007)

Mildrior schrieb:


> Seit einiger zeit bekomme ich jedes mal wenn ich ein item loote solch eine fehlermeldung:
> Date: 2007-01-27 07:14:27
> ID: 52
> Error occured in: Global
> ...


Damit können wir nix anfangen,
Poste mal Deine Debug.txt aus dem *World of Warcraft\BLASC* Verzeichnis
Aber,
achte darauf,
das in dem Text auch Dein Account Name zu lesen ist, und mach daraus XXXXX, in Deinem Interesse.


----------

